

New York Times Plans Cutbacks in Newsroom Staff [and Apps] - marban
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/02/business/media/new-york-times-plans-cutbacks-in-newsroom-staff.html

======
marban
"But they also said they had decided to wind down NYT Opinion because it had
not drawn a substantial audience. And while praising NYT Now, a new app aimed
at younger readers, they said that as a lower-priced subscription offer, it
had not proved as popular as they had hoped."

